# Pinion slide and gear South Bend 13 inch by 6 foot bed Mfg date 1941



## illbeda (Dec 23, 2014)

1941 South Bend lathe. 13 inch by 6 foot.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOfKiZhjGwU


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 23, 2014)

Check the photos in the thread named 1938 15" SB rebuild, both pics in post #9 and the third pic in post #10. It's the same design although the sizes of the gears might be slightly different. There are two gears on a sliding inner and outer shaft. The inner shaft is solid with a threaded end and bolts to the hole in your arm. When sliding outer shaft is pushed in, the smaller inner gear meshes with the larger inner gear on the upper pair of gears and when out, the larger sliding gear meshes with the smaller upper outer gear. In both positions, the larger middle gear meshes with the wide lower gear that drives the QCGB. I know, clear as mud, but I hope it helps some. Hopefully this pic shows the alignment of the gears although it is upside down.


----------



## illbeda (Dec 23, 2014)

atwatterkent said:


> Check the photos in the thread named 1938 15" SB rebuild, both pics in post #9 and the third pic in post #10. It's the same design although the sizes of the gears might be slightly different. There are two gears on a sliding inner and outer shaft. The inner shaft is solid with a threaded end and bolts to the hole in your arm. When sliding outer shaft is pushed in, the smaller inner gear meshes with the larger inner gear on the upper pair of gears and when out, the larger sliding gear meshes with the smaller upper outer gear. In both positions, the larger middle gear meshes with the wide lower gear that drives the QCGB. I know, clear as mud, but I hope it helps some. Hopefully this pic shows the alignment of the gears although it is upside down.[/QUOTE
> 
> Its the middleman  in being able to use the threading and power feed operations!  Would it be possible for you to tell me the Primary or very wide lower gear tooth count?(should be 66)The upper tooth count?I think then i can determine if your unit is exactly like mine or not...If you have the time.


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 23, 2014)

The lathe is at the school where I teach and it's closed for the Christmas holidays. I won't be back till Jan 12, the first day of the spring semester. Sorry. 
I did check the files section of this forum and there is a parts manual that includes the 13" single tumbler QCGB and shows the same setup as the one I'm rebuilding although, probably a bit scaled down in size.


----------



## illbeda (Dec 24, 2014)

atwatterkent said:


> The lathe is at the school where I teach and it's closed for the Christmas holidays. I won't be back till Jan 12, the first day of the spring semester. Sorry.
> I did check the files section of this forum and there is a parts manual that includes the 13" single tumbler QCGB and shows the same setup as the one I'm rebuilding although, probably a bit scaled down in size.






Thanks for your time man.


----------



## janvanruth (Dec 24, 2014)

as you are going out hunting for the gears you might want to also hunt for a qcgb as the one on your lathe seems to be empty?


----------



## illbeda (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep you noticed correctly....the QC Gear Box has been gutted.


----------



## rafe (Dec 25, 2014)

Here is a photo of my 14 1/2  it shows you what you are missing, you are on your own sa far as the dimensions go, but it will be a lot easier to find one than make one IMHO


----------



## illbeda (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a Happy one.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 13, 2015)

Illbeda,

      Made a drawing and took a few more pics. Hope this helps.

The last photo shows the key from the backside that lock both gears in place. I would guess both gears are press fit onto the hollow shaft.

The drawing is no where near scale.


----------



## illbeda (Jan 14, 2015)

I appreciate the time you took to make the drawing!Im still not sure if this item will be easy to find.
Haven't had much luck so far.
There is a used machinery outfit that has one but it seems pricy to me at $140.00.

The information gives a much clearer picture of what is needed and if per chance I run across something similar
on ebay then I have some measurements to provide the seller.Of course some sellers are willing to help and others
simply wont.Just like this site or anywhere else when your wanting specifics about something.

Again thanks for sharing this information,it may be useful to others as well.:thumbzup3:

If you happen to run across any parts for a "13" please feel free to contact me,i am willing to give a fair price for them.
Need a "13" Single tumbler Gear Box assembly,Banjo Slide Assembly,and a Saddle Stop or Lock.


----------



## illbeda (Jan 17, 2015)

atwatterkent said:


> Illbeda,
> 
> Made a drawing and took a few more pics. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...




Could you tell me the diameter of the larger 66 tooth gear and the smaller 24 tooth gear?(The pinion slide gears)

I found a 66 tooth gear on ebay but he insists its 5 and 3/4 dia.

I know the widest Primary gear on this "13" is 4 and 3/4 across.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll check the gear diameters on Wednesday, my next class. School is closed on weekends and Monday for MLK


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 22, 2015)

The large, 66T gear is 5.667" dia and the smaller 24T gear is 2.167" dia.
The gears, themselves are 12 DP (Diametral pitch) with a 14 1/2 deg PA (Pressure angle)


----------

